# Probleme beim Export



## Gast2 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

jedes mal wenn ich in meinem product file auf export drücke, bekomme ich folgende Exception

```
Bundle org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.201.R35x_v20090715 failed to resolve.:
	Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: OSGi/Minimum-1.2
```
Wo muss ich die Contraint denn eintragen?


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jun 2010)

Okay ich habe jetzt nur mal Eclipse RCP - SDK eingebunden in die target platform und die zusätzlichen spring plugins... Ausführen aus eclipse geht. Das Delta pack habe ich auch miteingebunden!

   Missing requirement: Spring Expression Language 3.0.2.RELEASE (org.springframework.expression 3.0.2.RELEASE) requires 'package org.springframework.core [3.0.2,3.0.3)' but it could not be found

Ich versteh nicht warum er das nicht findet in der target platform ist es drin sonst könnte ich die Anwendung nicht starten.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jun 2010)

Probiers jetzt mit Buckminster also erledigt...


----------

